# Comcast to carry FX-HD and SpeedHD Nationwide



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6589820.html?nid=4262

Ok Dish, ball is in your court!

Give me SpeedHD or I'm going to Comcast...


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Redlinetire said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6589820.html?nid=4262
> 
> Ok Dish, ball is in your court!
> 
> Give me SpeedHD or I'm going to Comcast...


Yes PLEASE some quality channels. I want F1 and MotoGP in HD like the brits get. And I want FX hd so I can watch the best Cop show ever "The Shield" in HD (well maybe Homicide is a close second)


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

When do E* and Newscorp settle there lawsuit this year?


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6589820.html?nid=4262
> 
> Ok Dish, ball is in your court!
> 
> Give me SpeedHD or I'm going to Comcast...


Adding SpeedHD for the average three people that watch this channel at any one time a complete waste of bandwidth. Let's save the bandwith for a channel that means something.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it a drug channel? I don't think I ever tuned to it the 6 years I was with TWC.


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Well for those that have nothing better to do than post about a channel that you have never watched I have a suggestion for you. Switch. You obviously have too many channels now. For those of us that enjoy racing its important. You go watch Green.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> Adding SpeedHD for the average three people that watch this channel at any one time a complete waste of bandwidth. Let's save the bandwith for a channel that means something.


Actually, NASCAR TV ratings are up again this year - and increasing in major metropolitan areas outside traditional (i.e. Southern) markets.

But don't let the facts stand in the way of your irrational rant... :lol:


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

tcatdbs said:


> Is it a drug channel? I don't think I ever tuned to it the 6 years I was with TWC.


Hahaha oh man :lol:, I ask the same I never watched it before.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> Actually, NASCAR TV ratings are up again this year - and increasing in major metropolitan areas outside traditional (i.e. Southern) markets.


NASCAR on FOX? NASCAR on ABC? NASCAR on TNT? NASCAR on ESPN/ESPN2?

Seems like there are plenty of places to watch NASCAR in HD. 

When quoting those ratings, make sure you separate the MANY networks where NASCAR is already available in HD via DISH from the ONE where HD is not yet available on DISH. Is the NASCAR on SpeedHD the type that is top of the ratings or something much less popular?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> NASCAR on FOX? NASCAR on ABC? NASCAR on TNT? NASCAR on ESPN/ESPN2?
> 
> Seems like there are plenty of places to watch NASCAR in HD.
> 
> When quoting those ratings, make sure you separate the MANY networks where NASCAR is already available in HD via DISH from the ONE where HD is not yet available on DISH. Is the NASCAR on SpeedHD the type that is top of the ratings or something much less popular?


Depending on what part of the season, well depend on what channel you will see the RACE on. Speed on the other hand is more than just NASCAR, as matter of a fact there are only 3 weekly shows about NASCAR on SpeedTV, the rest of the time is spent on different types of Racing and different style of shows that have NOTHING to do with NASCAR. I would like to have Speed, FX, Spike and some others are more important though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redline is trying to sell SpeedHD on NASCAR ratings ... that's why I ask.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Redline is trying to sell SpeedHD on NASCAR ratings ... that's why I ask.


I see that, and where they have some Nascar shows, must of Speed has Nothing to do with Nascar. Speed is a Vary diverse Channel featuring Races and Features on just about Everything that has a Motor in it. I love Rally Racing, and Speed is really the only place to find it. I do enjoy my NASCAR too, go 17,16,99,6(even without Mark) jury out on the 26 though.:grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll like the 14 and 4 next year ... Go Hoosiers! 
Nationwide 88, 60 - Cup 99 ... 24, 48, 88 disappointing.
88 seems to be doing better as an owner than a driver.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'll like the 14 and 4 next year ... Go Hoosiers!
> Nationwide 88, 60 - Cup 99 ... 24, 48, 88 disappointing.
> 88 seems to be doing better as an owner than a driver.


I know off subject, but....
you mean go 14 and 39. Newman will drive the 39 instead of the 4.
NOTHING wrong with either driver on that team, I enjoy watching them now.
Smoke has always had the Driver attitude, and Newman is mentored by one of my all time favorite Drivers in Buddy Baker. Penske has ISSUES. They have been some great coverage on the on ESPN's Nascar NOW IN HD no less. :grin: :lol: :grin:


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

James Long said:


> Redline is trying to sell SpeedHD on NASCAR ratings ... that's why I ask.


No, I was merely using NASCAR since it's an easy example. Some people on this board continue to think that auto racing is some 'niche' sport when in fact the majority of NASCAR races have attendance bigger than the SuperBowl _every weekend._

That's not even counting Formula One (the world's second biggest sport), ALMS, GP2, Grand Am, AMA, etc....heck, the bike crowd alone would probably justify it.

If there's room for an HD fishing channel, there's room for SpeedHD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> If there's room for an HD fishing channel, there's room for SpeedHD.


NOW THAT is a GREAT ARGUEMENT.


----------



## GOHAWKS (Dec 20, 2005)

WebTraveler said:


> Adding SpeedHD for the average three people that watch this channel at any one time a complete waste of bandwidth. Let's save the bandwith for a channel that means something.


Wow, what an intelligent post

Anybody that's been around the more popular Satellite website showed know just from the number of post pertaining to SPEED HD there is a pretty sizable amount of interest in this channel.

Why be a jerk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> No, I was merely using NASCAR since it's an easy example.


But it is a false example when the best of NASCAR isn't on the channel you're pushing. 

It would be nice to get Speed HD, but don't hold your breath. Perhaps it will be one of the ones coming "by the end of the year" but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

HD Programs on Speed that I enjoy and I got an account with the other Satellite carrier just so I could get Speed HD.

Pass Time
Wrecked
NASCAR Confidential
NASCAR Live
Sprint Cup Practice
NASCAR Nationwide Practice
Sprint Cup Qualifying
NASCAR Trackside
NASCAR Nationwide Qualifying
Sprint Cup Final Practice
Tradin' Paint
NASCAR Performance
NASCAR in a Hurry
NASCAR Raceday
NASCAR Victory Lane

And that's just Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> HD Programs on Speed that I enjoy and I got an account with the other Satellite carrier just so I could get Speed HD.
> 
> Pass Time
> Wrecked
> ...


Not much point in subscribing to anything else if you really watch all that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6589820.html?nid=4262
> 
> Ok Dish, ball is in your court!
> 
> Give me SpeedHD or I'm going to Comcast...


I don't believe you. If all you wanted was speed, you'd have switch to Directv months ago...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Not much point in subscribing to anything else if you really watch all that.


Ever heard of a thing called a DVR? Makes watching TV very efficient.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

James,

Do you have a certain bias against Speed and / or Fox?

You always seem a bit anxious to play devil's advocate when someone suggests that Dish add these HD channels. 

In all seriousness - 

As noted above, Dish carries old and new HD channels with equal or lower ratings than Speed. I don't see why Speed should be required to leap over a higher hurdle.

Every time that this request is raised, the threads always get distracted by useless arguments related to attendance and ratings of various sporting events, whether NASCAR is adequately covered by other networks, and whether the Speed fans really prioritize NASCAR to begin with.

However, the real issue with Dish seems to relate to some unresolved disputes and / or ill feelings with Fox and that issue obviously impairs the prioritization of Speed, FX, Fox News or Fox Business significantly more than viewer ratings.

I'd much rather these threads address this dispute because I've yet to see any substantial dialogue regarding a current update.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

slowmo said:


> James,
> 
> Do you have a certain bias against Speed and / or Fox?


I respond to what is posted. No particular bias against Fox and I certainly would not mind seeing Speed HD added ... I just don't see the point in getting all bent out of shape a year after DirecTV added the channel. If that one channel is so important there is a solution.


> As noted above, Dish carries old and new HD channels with equal or lower ratings than Speed. I don't see why Speed should be required to leap over a higher hurdle.


The hurdle here is getting through negotiations with DISH. We don't know what the other channels added (or not added) wanted as part of their deals. Sports channels do seem to want a lot more than others (placement and cash).


> However, the real issue with Dish seems to relate to some unresolved disputes and / or ill feelings with Fox and that issue obviously impairs the prioritization of Speed, FX, Fox News or Fox Business significantly more than viewer ratings.
> 
> I'd much rather these threads address this dispute because I've yet to see any substantial dialogue regarding a current update.


Got any news to report? Unfortunately the "negotiations" are locked up tight. We could speculate about what the issues are between the parties but we have very little to base that speculation on.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't believe you. If all you wanted was speed, you'd have switch to Directv months ago...


I actually _had_ DirecTV and switched specifically for SpeedHD from Comcast. Unfortunately DirecTV's HR-20 DVR started giving me blank recordings on locals and then eventually on Speed! :eek2:

That's when I switched to Dish. All the HD in the world is useless without a functioning DVR (for me). I seldom watch live...so off to Dish I went. I knew they didn't have SpeedHD but I figured they would in time. I didn't realize all the bad blood between Fox and Dish, evidently a pattern of behavior from Dish management that I should have been aware of.

Anyway, when I started having issues with D* I bought a TiVo S3 and used it with an antenna to record locals OTA. I think my next move is when Comcast in my area launches SpeedHD on cable, I'll probably get cablecards for the TiVo and then evaluate whether to have both or drop Dish....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ah,
Now we comeback to my favorite Dream. Dish and Direct Merge, all the Sat's, make way for tons of HD. Direct handles new channel negotiations and Dish makes the Hardware and Packages. All the sports with a DVR built for sports people. Not to mention all the other useful features. A external HD that works with and not replaces the internal HD. An Archive system that can move from Reciever to reciever. More and More HD Channels, and a reliable and Robust DVR, hmm, Dream over.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ah,
> Now we comeback to my favorite Dream. Dish and Direct Merge, all the Sat's, make way for tons of HD. Direct handles new channel negotiations and Dish makes the Hardware and Packages. All the sports with a DVR built for sports people. Not to mention all the other useful features. A external HD that works with and not replaces the internal HD. An Archive system that can move from Reciever to reciever. More and More HD Channels, and a reliable and Robust DVR, hmm, Dream over.


Dream on!


----------



## genEric122 (Feb 11, 2008)

+ 1 for SPEED HD.....I signed up when Speed went HD expecting Dish to be right around the corner.......It wasn't.
I could care less about Nascar but have to get Supercross and Motocross in HD.
I would switch but there I love the DVR and I at least get to see the races in super low def.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

no uplinks today? Whats the deal? maybe they are about to add spike, fx and speed.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Why carry SpeedHD? Simple, because our competition has it and we don't. It's a "common" channel.

It really sucks hearing how gorgeous the Audi R10's are ALMS races. "Wrecked" would be cool to see in HD. At least "Wrecked" is shown in it's native widescreen format, that way it can simply be Zoomed to fill the screen. It would be nice if we could get all of Speed's widescreen programming in it's native format. Seeing words being cut off by the side bars reminds me over and over that our competitors are enjoying SpeedHD and I'm NOT.


Time for me to go eat some M&M's :grin:


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if the motoGP races are carried in HD by speed on DirecTV?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6589820.html?nid=4262
> 
> Ok Dish, ball is in your court!
> 
> Give me SpeedHD or I'm going to Comcast...


You're kidding right? Comcast is $30 more here, for the same programming.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

WebTraveler said:


> Adding SpeedHD for the average three people that watch this channel at any one time a complete waste of bandwidth. Let's save the bandwith for a channel that means something.


Amen brother!


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> Does anyone know if the motoGP races are carried in HD by speed on DirecTV?


Yes they are. And my HR20 never misses AMA superbike, daytona prototype, le mans sports cars, supercross and motocross in true hd. About the only racing not hd is world superbike. James is pretty much correct about nascar. Most of the races are on other channels. I can't believe dish doesn't have speedhd yet.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

DAYTONA BEACH -- NASCAR Holdings today announced an agreement to acquire the Grand-American Road Racing Association. The future move will allow for resource sharing between Grand-Am and NASCAR while both organizations continue to operate independently. NASCAR Holdings is the legal operating entity that includes the National Association for Stock Car Auto Racing and many of its subsidiaries. Grand-Am, one of the world's most competitive road racing organizations, and NASCAR, the No. 1 spectator sport in the U.S., will combine marketing and communications efforts to include brand management, research, marketing and public relations

Grand-Am consists of six racing series, including the Grand-Am Rolex Sports Car Series and the Grand-Am KONI Challenge Series, which has millions of loyal fans. "This combination of resources will benefit Grand-Am and NASCAR, their competitors and fans, as the two companies work together to enhance the two sports," said Jim France, NASCAR vice chairman and Grand-Am founder. The two racing brands will continue to independently sanction and officiate race events for their own series and there will be no change in management. Roger Edmondson will continue to serve as president of Grand-Am.

There has been a rise in crossover drivers and team owners between Grand-Am and NASCAR in recent years. NASCAR drivers such as Jimmie Johnson, Tony Stewart, Kyle Petty, Bobby Labonte, Juan Pablo Montoya, Kurt Busch and Jeff Gordon have raced in the Grand-Am Rolex Series. Full time driver and 2008 Grand-Am Daytona Prototype team champion Scott Pruett has driven in many NASCAR events. Chip Ganassi and Richard Childress own teams in both sports.

The Grand-American Road Racing Association was established in 1999 and is based in Daytona. NASCAR, celebrating 60 years of racing in 2008, holds 17 of the top 20 highest attended sporting events in the U.S., and is the No. 2 rated regular-season sport on television.


Source


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> You're kidding right? Comcast is $30 more here, for the same programming.


*REALLY?* You mean something costs 50% more in California than elsewhere in the country!?

That's really shocking. 

Comcast here is about the same as Dish and DirecTV, although with far fewer channels in HD. But the SD is actually watchable, so i guess it depends on what you watch. And without SpeedHD, I'm forced to watch Dishs awful SD.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> Adding SpeedHD for the average three people that watch this channel at any one time a complete waste of bandwidth. Let's save the bandwith for a channel that means something.


I would say the same about WFN, Hallmark, and Lifetime. Yet somehow we have more than three SpeedTV viewer in this thread.

Honestly, the last two major HD rollouts have added zero HD content I value. Every week our house watches hours of SpeedTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> *REALLY?* You mean something costs 50% more in California than elsewhere in the country!?
> 
> That's really shocking.


Comcast here (rural Indiana ... no, not the Chicago market) has not added Speed or FX in HD yet, but they have put the SD versions into a digital tier for $68.98+ ... (being kind and assuming FX and Speed is in the basic digital tier - their website is unclear on the packaging).

So to get Speed and FX in SD in my hometown I'd have to pay $70. DISH sells that for $49.99 (AT200). DirecTV requires Choice Xtra for Speed making it $57.99. Comcast LOSES to DISH by $19 and DirecTV by $11. Or 40% higher than DISH and 20.6% higher than DirecTV. (Assuming FX and Speed are even in the $70 level.)


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

James Long said:


> Comcast here (rural Indiana ... no, not the Chicago market) has not added Speed or FX in HD yet, but they have put the SD versions into a digital tier for $68.98+ ... (being kind and assuming FX and Speed is in the basic digital tier - their website is unclear on the packaging).
> 
> So to get Speed and FX in SD in my hometown I'd have to pay $70. DISH sells that for $49.99 (AT200). DirecTV requires Choice Xtra for Speed making it $57.99. Comcast LOSES to DISH by $19 and DirecTV by $11. Or 40% higher than DISH and 20.6% higher than DirecTV. (Assuming FX and Speed are even in the $70 level.)


I have friends outside South Bend that constantly complain about Comcast, but most of them use DirecTV (not HD).

To be fair, my post isn't about the cost of _standard_ definition Speed in rural Indiana or in the state of California.

My post is about Speed in _High Definition_ in rural SE Michigan. 

So far the tally is - 
Comcast: 1 (they've at least announced it)
Dish Network: 0 (they're still in litigation)

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> I have friends outside South Bend that constantly complain about Comcast, but most of them use DirecTV (not HD).
> 
> To be fair, my post isn't about the cost of _standard_ definition Speed in rural Indiana or in the state of California.
> 
> My post is about Speed in _High Definition_ in rural SE Michigan.


OK ... add the cost of HD to the costs posted and you can play what if ... pretty much in your own back yard.

You can get SpeedHD and FX HD via DirecTV for less than one pays Comcast for SD.
If E* had the channels, the cost would be much less than Comcast.
It is "really shocking" that Comcast charges so much more even in rural America.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

James Long said:


> OK ... add the cost of HD to the costs posted and you can play what if ... pretty much in your own back yard.
> 
> You can get SpeedHD and FX HD via DirecTV for less than one pays Comcast for SD.
> If E* had the channels, the cost would be much less than Comcast.
> It is "really shocking" that Comcast charges so much more even in rural America.


What is really shocking is that I have cable troll friends who tell me that my dish is ugly on the side of my house but, when they come over they love to soak up all that extra HD and complain that they don't have nearly as much.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> I have friends outside South Bend that constantly complain about Comcast, but most of them use DirecTV (not HD).
> 
> To be fair, my post isn't about the cost of _standard_ definition Speed in rural Indiana or in the state of California.
> 
> ...


The picture quality of South Bend's Comcast (digital and non-digital) was horrid. I had to have my DLP TV on bright mode so the picture would be ok. When I got Dish, even on low light mode it looked really nice.

Our Speed really looks bad....lots of jaggys, more than other channels.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Speed is a great channel. It's one of the last ones I'm really excited about getting.

The people that seem to think it's not important are simply people that don't like racing, or don't care enough about it to watch more than just the race. there is MUCH more to racing than race day. Speed enables people to see a lot more and get a lot more involved with the whole scene.

I DVR everything nascar. Practices, qualifying, everything, and the Nationwide races are sometimes played on Speed. So yes, it's very important to a fan that's more into it than a casual person might be.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

FastnoNOC said:


> Speed is a great channel. It's one of the last ones I'm really excited about getting.
> 
> The people that seem to think it's not important are simply people that don't like racing, or don't care enough about it to watch more than just the race. there is MUCH more to racing than race day. Speed enables people to see a lot more and get a lot more involved with the whole scene.
> 
> I DVR everything nascar. Practices, qualifying, everything, and the Nationwide races are sometimes played on Speed. So yes, it's very important to a fan that's more into it than a casual person might be.


very well said and from a nascar perspective, speed is not all that different from the NFL channel. Both don't really carry most of their respective live events (races & games), however they add a lot of insight to the sport and to the avid fan.

I also disagree with James earlier about nascar TV ratings "being a false example when the best of nascar is not on the channel your pushing". First, the "best" is very subjective and speed does cover a lot of nascar (on race day, qualifying, testing, etc). If TV ratings are going up on the live races, you would think that there is also a good possibility that some of those people driving the increased ratings could become "avid" fans and also be interested in what speed has to offer.

I watch all my steeler games on either cbs, fox, espn or nbc...but as an avid nfl fan, I also appreciate and watch the nfl channel.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

FastnoNOC said:


> I DVR everything nascar. Practices, qualifying, everything, and the Nationwide races are sometimes played on Speed. So yes, it's very important to a fan that's more into it than a casual person might be.


It's the same for me but with Formula 1. I can't wait to get back home and watch the Spa practice.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

GOHAWKS said:


> Wow, what an intelligent post
> 
> Anybody that's been around the more popular Satellite website showed know just from the number of post pertaining to SPEED HD there is a pretty sizable amount of interest in this channel.
> 
> Why be a jerk


Oh so you call me a name because I think Speed is a waste of bandwith? Check the ratings:

Speeds highest vieweship ever is 673K households for one single race. http://nascar.speedweb1.mindcomet.net/article/nascar-raceday-continues-double-digit-ratings-roll/ It's normal ratings are so low it doesn't make the cut to be reported. That 673K is ONE RACE FOR ONE DAY.

On a regular basis Spongbob takes 350K to 500K viewers several times a week. Here is one of the more recent weeks: http://tvbythenumbers.com/2008/08/1...-nascar-wwe-raw-and-monk-take-top-honors/4732

All of the premier races are on ESPN HD or another network that broadcasts in HD. To devote a 24 hr a day channel to this is a waste. The average viewership is much lower and it simply does not justify the $$, period.

Until we have all of the top 20 cable networks in HD let's not even waste the space.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2008/07/29/weekly-top-cable-networks-july-21-27/4560

Let's check the HARD FACTS before you call names. Showing your lack of maturity GOHAWK. Real classy.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Comcast here (rural Indiana ... no, not the Chicago market) has not added Speed or FX in HD yet, but they have put the SD versions into a digital tier for $68.98+ ... (being kind and assuming FX and Speed is in the basic digital tier - their website is unclear on the packaging).
> 
> So to get Speed and FX in SD in my hometown I'd have to pay $70. DISH sells that for $49.99 (AT200). DirecTV requires Choice Xtra for Speed making it $57.99. Comcast LOSES to DISH by $19 and DirecTV by $11. Or 40% higher than DISH and 20.6% higher than DirecTV. (Assuming FX and Speed are even in the $70 level.)


I just looked at my local Comast chart & for $79 Digital Premier and I didn't see any any HD channels nor SPEED. They have a $114 tier but I didn't look at it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WebTraveler said:


> Oh so you call me a name because I think Speed is a waste of bandwith? Check the ratings:
> 
> Speeds highest vieweship ever is 673K households for one single race. http://nascar.speedweb1.mindcomet.net/article/nascar-raceday-continues-double-digit-ratings-roll/ It's normal ratings are so low it doesn't make the cut to be reported. That 673K is ONE RACE FOR ONE DAY.
> 
> ...


What about Bio HD, ESPNEWS HD, NHL Network HD, Toon Disney HD and a bunch of others? By your logic they have no business being in HD or at least being carried in HD because they are not the top 20 most watched channels. I say bring on whatever HD channels are available, just because you don't like something, doesn't mean no one else will. The worlds TV viewing doesn't revolve around you. Speed HD will be added to my cable line up shortly, it was accidently posted on their website a few weeks ago and was quickly removed as were a few other HD channels, that have already arrived. Will I watch it? Probably not, I gave up on NASCAR back in the late '90s. But I do watch quite a bit of Fox Business News HD and NHL Network HD, neither of which are high on the ratings scale, but so what I enjoy them and if someone enjoys Speed Channel, no reason for it not to be offered in HD or be against it. I'm excited for those who watch Speed and will enjoy Speed HD when it gets added to my line up.

Travel Channel isn't on your precious Top 20 list, but people were screaming for it in HD for months, personally I could careless, the Travel Channel is nothing but Poker, Haunted Houses and Vegas shows, nothing I'm interested in, but others are, and I'm not against the channel being added to any provider, since my TV viewing does not dictate what the rest of the world watches.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Are you done with your temper tantrum now? Man, you are one highly emotional person over stuff that is highly irrelevant in life.

The fact remains that if there is a limited amount of bandwith to use then Dish must use it wisely. Dish also is going to pay what they believe the channel is worth. Dish has had an on/off relationship with Versus over the years and has pulled it here and there. Lifetime, Court TV, and others have been through the same thing.

Stick with the current subject rather than adding all these other channels to the discussion. But if you want to open that up then we can discuss those as well.
By the way, I bet on a daily basis more people watch the channels you cited than Speed HD. Dish Network is a business. They will give the people what they want. They have a good idea who watches what and when. They probably have demographic studies that show some are more important than others. ESPN News HD and Toon Disney HD are probably the result of package deals with the other channels.

In the end Dish will give most of the people what they want - so long as there is an economy of scale for it and they make money on it. Speed viewers are a small niche crowd that is vocal, but small. The major events are already on other networks. The crowd size that someone mentioned that appeared at the events - were at the events, not watching it on TV. It doesn't matter how much attendance is - it matters whether people will sit in their living rooms and watch this stuff often.

Clearly Dish does not have Speed on its system for one reason. They decided that it isn't worth it to them. Whether that reason is because the price is too high, they can make more money on something else, customers would rather want something else all factors into the decision.

Just stop the bellyaching. My goodness are you all worked up.



Steve Mehs said:


> What about Bio HD, ESPNEWS HD, NHL Network HD, Toon Disney HD and a bunch of others? By your logic they have no business being in HD or at least being carried in HD because they are not the top 20 most watched channels. I say bring on whatever HD channels are available, just because you don't like something, doesn't mean no one else will. The worlds TV viewing doesn't revolve around you. Speed HD will be added to my cable line up shortly, it was accidently posted on their website a few weeks ago and was quickly removed as were a few other HD channels, that have already arrived. Will I watch it? Probably not, I gave up on NASCAR back in the late '90s. But I do watch quite a bit of Fox Business News HD and NHL Network HD, neither of which are high on the ratings scale, but so what I enjoy them and if someone enjoys Speed Channel, no reason for it not to be offered in HD or be against it. I'm excited for those who watch Speed and will enjoy Speed HD when it gets added to my line up.
> 
> Travel Channel isn't on your precious Top 20 list, but people were screaming for it in HD for months, personally I could careless, the Travel Channel is nothing but Poker, Haunted Houses and Vegas shows, nothing I'm interested in, but others are, and I'm not against the channel being added to any provider, since my TV viewing does not dictate what the rest of the world watches.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

From what I have read E* does not carry FX and Speed HD because they are currently 
in a lawsuit with FOX/Newscorp,
over placement of Fox News in Americas Top 100 package.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Oh my God, that is hilarious. How am I getting worked up, I could careless really, I'm just pointing out the fact that you do not control the TV universe, you are getting more worked up then me. Temper tantrum? :lol: Highly emotional? :lol: All worked up? :lol: Geeze did you even read what I posted?

You're the one that brought up ratings of other channels, and how Speed is so low when other channels have HD feeds that are not the top 20 cable networks. I'm just showing you just because a channel isn't one of the 20 most popular doesn't mean it's any less deserving of having an HD feed on Dish. You're the one that needs to stop your bellyaching, just because it's not important to you doesn't mean it's the same for everyone. You need some serious help in realizing people have want that differ from your own.

For something that is 'highly irrelevant in life', you seem to sure harp on it a lot.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

You are right - I don't control the tv universe. Never said that I did. Those are your words of trying to fan the flames. But the fact that Dish Network does not carry it speaks for itself. Perhaps just maybe Dish has done the in depth analysis and determined simply that there is no competitive advantage to it.

Aside from a few isolated events, every rerun of Spongebob out views Speed's entire daily audience. That is just a plain fact.

Whine about it all you want. Your choice. But the hard facts are really difficult to argue with; but I am confident you will find a way.

Regards.



Steve Mehs said:


> :lol: Oh my God, that is hilarious. How am I getting worked up, I could careless really, I'm just pointing out the fact that you do not control the TV universe, you are getting more worked up then me. Temper tantrum? :lol: Highly emotional? :lol: All worked up? :lol: Geeze did you even read what I posted?
> 
> You're the one that brought up ratings of other channels, and how Speed is so low when other channels have HD feeds that are not the top 20 cable networks. I'm just showing you just because a channel isn't one of the 20 most popular doesn't mean it's any less deserving of having an HD feed on Dish. You're the one that needs to stop your bellyaching, just because it's not important to you doesn't mean it's the same for everyone. You need some serious help in realizing people have want that differ from your own.
> 
> For something that is 'highly irrelevant in life', you seem to sure harp on it a lot.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why do you think I'm whining about it? I haven't watched Speed in YEARS. The channel means NOTHING to me, but that's irrelevent, since it means something to SOMEBODY. What part of 'I Could careless' don't you understand? And prehaps the reason Dish doesn't have it has nothing to do with demand, maybe it has to do with a contract dispute with News Corp over the placement of Fox News like posted above.

This is quite commical actually. 

You're making a mole hill into a mountain.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> You're making a mole hill into a mountain.


AND he doesn't even know how to read his own statistics.... :lol:


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> You are right - I don't control the tv universe. Never said that I did. Those are your words of trying to fan the flames. But the fact that Dish Network does not carry it speaks for itself. Perhaps just maybe Dish has done the in depth analysis and determined simply that there is no competitive advantage to it.
> 
> Aside from a few isolated events, every rerun of Spongebob out views Speed's entire daily audience. That is just a plain fact.
> 
> ...


Wow WT, this whole racing thing really gets under your skin. Every time we that actually want it are talking about it, you have to come traipsing in as if you're bucking for the "Interloper of the Year" award.

Funny, looking through your twisted points of view, I guess NONE of the channels our competitors had before we had them were of any value to Dish customers.

If you don't like racing then don't comment about it. It's a simple fact, you state your flawed uneducated and jaded opinions as fact. And I, for one...sure there's others too, are quite sick of it.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Dave - check the simple facts - the ratings. None of it is twisted, but actual facts. Read a few posts back to a few links of TV ratings. If you are sick of the truth, can't help you there. Regards.



davethestalker said:


> Wow WT, this whole racing thing really gets under your skin. Every time we that actually want it are talking about it, you have to come traipsing in as if you're bucking for the "Interloper of the Year" award.
> 
> Funny, looking through your twisted points of view, I guess NONE of the channels our competitors had before we had them were of any value to Dish customers.
> 
> If you don't like racing then don't comment about it. It's a simple fact, you state your flawed uneducated and jaded opinions as fact. And I, for one...sure there's others too, are quite sick of it.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

No, I'm sick of how you, specifically, make it your sole mission on this board to rain urine down on the parade of those of us who actually enjoy racing.

In all honesty, the tool they use to measure ratings in antiquated and irrelevant. With the age of digital set top boxes, there are much more accurate ways of finding out how many people are actually watching. As opposed to guesstimating.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Children!!

Go To Your Rooms!


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh poor Dave; Can't win on the hard facts, now just simply attack the method of data collection ("antiquated and irrelevant") and the person saying the message. Dave, you are doing what politicians do - distort hard data and try to put a spin on it, although you do it in more of a whiney fashion.

Whether or not the existing ratings system is right or proper is something that is well beyond any of us. Despite its purported shortcomings no other system has ever taken hold. Again, to date Dish Network has determined that there is no competitive advantage to having the channel and paying the rights fees.

Dave, regardless of all of your huffing and puffing, you simply cannot overcome the hard facts: very few people watch this channel on a regular basis. There are a few, isolotated events, that draw a significant number of people. But that is the issue - do you use the bandwith for a channel that may have an event every 3 months or whatever that may attract a decent size audience, but on an everyday basis doesn't even get a measurable viewership. Plus remember, every key event is on a HD enabled channel (ESPN, TNT, broadcast networks). It all comes down to what Charlie Ergen and his collegues believe - and if Speed would even be willing to sell the channel at a decent price. To date, none of that has happened. I think that is a pretty clear set of facts. You undoubtedly, like some others here, are clouded with intense emotion. Good business decisions are not made with emotion.

Regards



davethestalker said:


> No, I'm sick of how you, specifically, make it your sole mission on this board to rain urine down on the parade of those of us who actually enjoy racing.
> 
> In all honesty, the tool they use to measure ratings in antiquated and irrelevant. With the age of digital set top boxes, there are much more accurate ways of finding out how many people are actually watching. As opposed to guesstimating.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Children!!
> 
> Go To Your Rooms!


I tend to agree.

:backtotop FX-HD and Speed HD carriage on DISH Network.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Again, WT, you skated around the comment that I made, "Funny, looking through your twisted points of view, I guess NONE of the channels our competitors had before we had them were of any value to Dish customers." 

I guess your theory just flew out the window, again. You're full of beans WT. Unless you are Charile or on the Dish board, you really don't know why channels are added or not added when they are. Case in point, that HD fishing channel that never has HD content on it. You're trying to tell us that there was such a demand to add a channel NO ONE ever heard of until it was added. Yeah, right. 

I think there's a pretty strong demand to have a full NFL and MLB package on Dish. But for some really odd reason, we don't have them. I guess they are not really in that much demand or their ratings don't quite meet those that the Fishing Network garner aye?


Wow, we (race fans) just saw a mirror image of what happened last time we were here at Richmond.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^also the Golf channel is in HD

I seriously doubt there are more viewers of either Golf or WFN than SpeedTV. The lack of SpeedTV in HD has more to do with the lawsuit over AT100 than viewership.

but perhaps I'm now feeding the trolls.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Dave: There is nothing twisted about hard facts. How many times do I say it? check the ratings. The truth is what it is. Deal with it.

This whole event is silly. At the end of the day there still is no Speed HD and you've worked yourself up something awful.



davethestalker said:


> Again, WT, you skated around the comment that I made, "Funny, looking through your twisted points of view, I guess NONE of the channels our competitors had before we had them were of any value to Dish customers."
> 
> I guess your theory just flew out the window, again. You're full of beans WT. Unless you are Charile or on the Dish board, you really don't know why channels are added or not added when they are. Case in point, that HD fishing channel that never has HD content on it. You're trying to tell us that there was such a demand to add a channel NO ONE ever heard of until it was added. Yeah, right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I sent yet another comment to Dish regarding SpeedTV in HD. The reply was very similar with the exception of one paragraph:



> We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please use Charlie chat on channel 101, Dish Home on channel 100 and or logon to our website for future programming announcements.


Maybe...just maybe??


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Schizm said:


> ^^also the Golf channel is in HD
> 
> I seriously doubt there are more viewers of either Golf or WFN than SpeedTV. The lack of SpeedTV in HD has more to do with the lawsuit over AT100 than viewership.
> 
> but perhaps I'm now feeding the trolls.


Unfortunately, nobody hears your logical comment. As usual, these threads wander off towards the typically biased arguments re: attendance, etc.

Meanwhile, we should stop picking on our favorite black hole of a channel - WFN. There are at least 10 other "national" HD channels that I never bother watching on Dish.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Schizm said:


> ^^also the Golf channel is in HD
> 
> I seriously doubt there are more viewers of either Golf or WFN than SpeedTV. The lack of SpeedTV in HD has more to do with the lawsuit over AT100 than viewership.
> 
> but perhaps I'm now feeding the trolls.


Now I don't have any numbers but I have read that golf gets some very good ratings. They are down currently with Tiger out for the season, also the golf viewers are the ones that advertisers really want to go for.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Think ROI more than ratings ...

Golf was one of the earlier HDs that got their act together quickly and partnered with another channel (Versus) to provide a 24x7 feed. They made their channel available at a time and a price that was acceptable. The return on the investment was high enough that adding that channel at that time made sense.

There are probably a few people who won't buy Dish HD because it lacks one of their target channels. DirecTV is also lacking HD channels (some that DISH has). The world hasn't ended for either company.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ makes sense

I was using Golf & WFN as examples because they're sports related. But I did forget about the Tiger factor.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just got FX HD & SpeedHD added to my local Comcast HD lineup.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> Think ROI more than ratings ...
> 
> Golf was one of the earlier HDs that got their act together quickly and partnered with another channel (Versus) to provide a 24x7 feed. They made their channel available at a time and a price that was acceptable. The return on the investment was high enough that adding that channel at that time made sense.


Do you have actual access to ROI info or are you just speculating about both their actual returns and investment relative to other networks?


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> Dave: There is nothing twisted about hard facts. How many times do I say it? check the ratings. The truth is what it is. Deal with it.
> 
> This whole event is silly. At the end of the day there still is no Speed HD and you've worked yourself up something awful.


Sorry _WebTraveler_ - Charlie Chat says Speed HD and FX HD 'hopefully' by the end of the year.

I guess they don't have access to the 'numbers' that you do. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CC


> Email Stacy (and others): "How does DISH decide what channels to add (HD and SD)?"
> Charlie: Always looking, frames of reference: Ratings, Requests ( [email protected] ) Negotiations ... relative value to customers. Some complain when they don't have a channel, everyone complains when the rates go up. DISH has a format for HD programming ... looking for what fits. Most people are not looking for more channels for their prices to go up.
> 
> Mike from Sacramento: "Unique orbital position from EchoStar 11? FX in HD?"
> ...


I like the conversation relating to the frame of reference. If you didn't see it catch a replay.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> Sorry _WebTraveler_ - Charlie Chat says Speed HD and FX HD 'hopefully' by the end of the year.
> 
> I guess they don't have access to the 'numbers' that you do. :lol:


I saw a replay of the program; they said "hopefully" in passing, but in no means was this a confident "yes" you will have it. If you watch this program regularly they never say NO to anything, but always remain generally optimistic and lack specificity about channels being added.

If it is added it is because it is part of a package deal for other channels, so the future of Fox News HD and this Fox Business Channel probably play real heavily into the future of whether Speed would be added in HD. Personally, I'd be floored if it is actually added anytime soon.


----------



## Snellcomp (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been following this thread for a while, just wanted to add another voice in favor of Speed HD; big F-1 fan. I've been hearing the "low ratings" arguments against motorsport broadcasts for decades...lots of stick & ball people just can't accept the popularity racing has, both here and worldwide.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Since when is vehicle racing of any stripe considered a _"sport"_ in the first place?

The drivers are no more athletes than OTR truckers who drive day in and day out. 
Yes, a car race is a _competition_, but so are checkers, chess and spelling bees,
and the latter three don't pump tons of carbon monoxide into the atmosphere or,
even worse, our lungs.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> Since when is vehicle racing of any stripe considered a _"sport"_ in the first place?
> 
> The drivers are no more athletes than OTR truckers who drive day in and day out.
> Yes, a car race is a _competition_, but so are checkers, chess and spelling bees,
> ...


I think you need to read up on the conditioning of drivers in series like Formula One. Most people could not drive two laps at speed in one of those cars without getting too fatigued to continue. Just the neck muscles would be worn out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Suomi said:


> I think you need to read up on the conditioning of drivers in series like Formula One. Most people could not drive two laps at speed in one of those cars without getting too fatigued to continue. Just the neck muscles would be worn out in a matter of minutes.


Weak argument.

Sorry, but getting a tired neck or not doesn't make a race car driver an "athlete".


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick said:


> Since when is vehicle racing of any stripe considered a _"sport"_ in the first place?
> 
> The drivers are no more athletes than OTR truckers who drive day in and day out.
> Yes, a car race is a _competition_, but so are checkers, chess and spelling bees,
> ...


There is no risk of death in football, soccer, baseball, darts (well, maybe), Scrabble, poker, gymnastics, track & field (well, maybe), or ping pong.

"There are only three sports: bullfighting, motor racing, and mountaineering; all the rest are merely games."

Carl Edwards is more of an athlete than some of these fat slugs standing around on a baseball diamond every day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

eudoxia said:


> I want F1 and MotoGP in HD like the brits get.


Neither are available in HD.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Nick said:


> Weak argument.
> 
> Sorry, but getting a tired neck or not doesn't make a race car driver an "athlete".


Pulling 4Gs lap after lap for *two hour*s while wearing the equivalent of thermal underwear in 90 degree weather makes them an athlete. The level of concentration, stamina and skill required is tremendous. All without the benefit of 'time outs', halftimes, or anything else those other sports have.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> Since when is vehicle racing of any stripe considered a _"sport"_ in the first place?


For NASCAR...February 21, 1948


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Redlinetire said:


> Pulling 4Gs lap after lap for *two hour*s while wearing the equivalent of thermal underwear
> in 90 degree weather makes them an athlete.


No, it doesn't.

They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
donna, pansy-ass, _dilettante_ car drivers. Racing isn't a sport, it's a multi-million
dollar whore hooked on petroleum, and NASCAR is its pimp.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> ...


The athleticism of truckers? Now you aren't making sense. You clearly have something against all types of motorsports, so your opinion on the matter is irrelevant.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> ...


Your incoherent rant reminds of that cartoon where the wife is calling her husband to bed and he answers "I can't go to bed now honey, someone on the internet is _wrong_!" :lol:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Someone has no concept of "sport".


----------



## genEric122 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> ...


I would love to hear your veiws on Motocross and it not being a sport also.:lol:


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

genEric122 said:


> I would love to hear your veiws on Motocross and it not being a sport also.:lol:


Don't they just sit on the bike and turn their wrist slightly? What's the big deal?

BRING BACK THE GOAT!!!


----------



## btomillo (Sep 9, 2008)

Getting sort of on topic the Charlie Chat earlier this week specifically mentioned adding these channels in the future as well as other Fox offerings.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Do you see E* adding Speed and FX HD by the end of this year 4 months from 2009?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is the possibility.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> ...


sport Pronunciation[spawrt, spohrt] 
-noun
1.	an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as *racing*, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## Cool Games (Sep 12, 2008)

All, :newbie: 
I have been watching Satellite since early 1980's when Playboy, MTV and FNN were in the clear on C band and before encoding devices.

:goodandba 

I got it to watch NASA shuttle launches. Even less attractive to general Americans.
Recorded the solar panels unfolding on Hubble Telescope in EP. YUK !!!???
I watched movies on Laserdisk on 10 foot TV with Dolby Digital sound.
I collect Music Videos and watched MTV since its beginnings and have VHS and S-VHS of favorite music videos and movies. 
I watched Cnet TV for video games. I favor simulators and own a 1/24" scale race oval that was popular in the 60's. In fact I worked after school in 1970 at Sylvania building TV studios and watch moon landing replay on black and white tape.
I drove to work in a VW or Peugeot instead of a muscle car (I did have a 1964.5 2+2 Mustang). 
1970 - Cable TV studio work running out to town meetings with portacam Reel to Reel.

I now have DishTV for FSTV and RFDTV. 

My point is I am not a demographic high point. I enjoy alternative topics.
I've been to Disney FLA and Cape Canaveral (KSC).

This year I went to F1 in Barcelona Spain and recorded (at home) race on SpeedTV (no HD) on DVR 520. I added a HD TV and DishHD earlier this year. I haven't bought a Blu-Ray player. I use a MACBook Pro and VMWare runing XP Home.

I see lots of Pay per View ready for popular sports broadcasts. I have AT 250 for Science and Discovery in HD.

Now back to Speed TV...
I like F1 more than NASCAR.
I found some links to educate those in the dark with some light of curiosity in their heads.
I will be able to add the links when I have 5 posts.

Google this "top sports salaries Schumacher" :balloons: 

The salary Calculator on azcentral dot Com shows F1 drivers salaries compared to other sports.

I found an article on BlogF1 dot UK titled
Schumacher & Raikkonen: World Champions From Different Worlds


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

The term racing does not necessarily refer to car racing. There are track races, marathon races, and all kinds of races.

Note that the second word in your definition is "athletic" and "exercise." It'sd borderline at best. It all depends on if car racers are "athletes." I am skeptical on this, but conceed the defintion could be stretched to include car racing.

Per wordcentral.com (merriam webster dictionaries):

Main Entry: ath·let·ic 
Pronunciation: ath-let-ik
Function: adjective
1 : of, relating to, or characteristic of athletes or athletics
2 : VIGOROUS 1, active
3 : STRONG 1, muscular 
- ath·let·i·cal·ly /-let-i-k()l/ adverb

Main Entry: ath·lete 
Pronunciation: ath-lt
Function: noun
: a person who is trained in or good at games and exercises that require physical skill, endurance, and strength

Main Entry: 1 ex·er·cise 
Pronunciation: ek-sr-sz
Function: noun
1 : the act of putting into use, action, or practice <the exercise of power>
2 : bodily activity for the sake of physical fitness <get plenty of fresh air and exercise>
3 : something done to develop skill <arithmetic exercises> <finger exercises>
4 plural : a program of songs, speeches, and announcements of awards and honors <graduation exercises>



texaswolf said:


> sport Pronunciation[spawrt, spohrt]
> -noun
> 1.	an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as *racing*, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> The term racing does not necessarily refer to car racing. There are track races, marathon races, and all kinds of races.
> 
> Note that the second word in your definition is "athletic" and "exercise." It'sd borderline at best. It all depends on if car racers are "athletes." I am skeptical on this, but conceed the defintion could be stretched to include car racing.
> 
> ...


Try watching a race all the way through....you will see that if a car does not have the right setup or is loose or tight....the driver has to fight the steering wheel until the next pit stop, or if they don't get it right, several hundred miles....the drivers now days have to work out and keep in shape and keep themselves hydrated to make it through the race....i would be willing to bet if any of us on here tried to make it through one 500 mile race, we couldn't do it. Let alone be a pit crew member...lol.

The term racing as it was used....refers to all racing, otherwise the dictionary would have specified a certain type...you choosing to pick the type of race, does not make it correct.....horse, auto, sprinting, long distance, are all sport....they are a competition amongst peers...all use exercise, skill, and mental alertness.

Again...try watching a full race, see what they have to do for hundreds of miles each week


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I bet we Dish Network customers will have MSNBC HD 
before any of the FOX owned and operated stations 
and MSNBC HD doesnt even exist yet.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

space86 said:


> I bet we Dish Network customers will have MSNBC HD
> before any of the FOX owned and operated stations
> and MSNBC HD doesnt even exist yet.


OH NO, not PMSNBC! They are the slime that accumulates outside of the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> OH NO, not PMSNBC! They are the slime that accumulates outside of the bottom of the barrel.


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> OH NO, not PMSNBC! They are the slime that accumulates outside of the bottom of the barrel.


Yea, I can't stand Joe Scarborough either.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cool Games said:


> This year I went to F1 in Barcelona Spain and recorded (at home) race on SpeedTV (no HD) on DVR 520.


Anyone who follows F1 should know that it is not available in HD.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

texaswolf said:


> Try watching a race all the way through....you will see that if a car does not have the right setup or is loose or tight....the driver has to fight the steering wheel until the next pit stop, or if they don't get it right, several hundred miles....the drivers now days have to work out and keep in shape and keep themselves hydrated to make it through the race....i would be willing to bet if any of us on here tried to make it through one 500 mile race, we couldn't do it. Let alone be a pit crew member...lol.
> 
> The term racing as it was used....refers to all racing, otherwise the dictionary would have specified a certain type...you choosing to pick the type of race, does not make it correct.....horse, auto, sprinting, long distance, are all sport....they are a competition amongst peers...all use exercise, skill, and mental alertness.
> 
> Again...try watching a full race, see what they have to do for hundreds of miles each week


With all due respect, give it up. There are some certain very small minded individuals here, who will never accept auto racing as a real sport, and spew their crap like it's gospel, without having any firsthand knowledge or experience. The pit crew is key. I challenge anyone here who is too small to see beyond their own preconceived notions to take yourself and three other guys and see if you can change 4 tires, pour in 22 gallons of gas, make adjustments and clean the windshield in 15 seconds or less. Can't do it? Then shut up! There is no doubt pit crews have got more athletic over the years. When I started to follow NASCAR back in the early '90s, pit stops were 30 seconds plus, now they're half that or less.

I used to get so sick and tired of trying to defend NASCAR as a real sport when I was into it, some people are too damn blind to see, just have to accept that and move on. Now you couldn't pay me enough to watch that garbage, but I'll defend what I spent most of my childhood having an extreme interest in.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> I bet we Dish Network customers will have MSNBC HD
> before any of the FOX owned and operated stations
> and MSNBC HD doesnt even exist yet.


I assume you mean new HD. They already have many FOX LIL and RSN in HD.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> The pit crew is key. I challenge anyone here who is too small to see beyond their own preconceived notions to take yourself and three other guys and see if you can change 4 tires, pour in 22 gallons of gas, make adjustments and clean the windshield in 15 seconds or less. Can't do it? Then shut up! There is no doubt pit crews have got more athletic over the years. When I started to follow NASCAR back in the early '90s, pit stops were 30 seconds plus, now they're half that or less.


Recruiting former college football players has become a trend.

Most teams (especially the top tier teams) hire trainers who's only task is to make the pit crews better. They focus on diet, weight training, and of course practice, practice, practice.

We had a small 1/4 mile oval a few blocks from where I grew up. So, going to the races was a regular thing. Even when I was very little and my Dad was stationed in Germany (US Army) we went to MX races. I have memories of a really rainy and MUDDY race.

Now, I live near an MX track that hosts the annual 4th of July event.... RED BUD!!! It would have been great to see this year's event in HD on the new TV


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

You are really arguing a silly point. I already conceeded that based upon the dictionary definitions of the related terms that car racing could conceivably fit into those definitions. I don't see why you are trying to jam it down my throat even further. The fact remains that I will never see car racing as a sport, but I conceed that the definitions are probably all inclusive that it could be considered a sport.

I am not going to watch a 2 hr race. I have better things to do than being board to tears. When I was a kid I went to 2 indy style races. I thought it was going to be sooo cool. Not too far along I was board out of my mind.

Obviously there are some out there that find car racing to be incredibly exciting. That's great for those folks and a good example of why America is America.



texaswolf said:


> Try watching a race all the way through....you will see that if a car does not have the right setup or is loose or tight....the driver has to fight the steering wheel until the next pit stop, or if they don't get it right, several hundred miles....the drivers now days have to work out and keep in shape and keep themselves hydrated to make it through the race....i would be willing to bet if any of us on here tried to make it through one 500 mile race, we couldn't do it. Let alone be a pit crew member...lol.
> 
> The term racing as it was used....refers to all racing, otherwise the dictionary would have specified a certain type...you choosing to pick the type of race, does not make it correct.....horse, auto, sprinting, long distance, are all sport....they are a competition amongst peers...all use exercise, skill, and mental alertness.
> 
> Again...try watching a full race, see what they have to do for hundreds of miles each week


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

True WT, there are some that call a "dog" a "cat" and earnestly believe 2+2=71 and that's what our soldiers fight for. I guess it depends on what the meaning of "is" is.

Just a light hearted jab.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess we'll miss the first F1 race under artificial lighting on SpeedTV HD.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Schizm said:


> I guess we'll miss the first F1 race under artificial lighting on SpeedTV HD.


Not here.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't miss the World Poker tour on ESPN.

Chess is next, when you run out of material you improvise.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Don't miss the World Poker tour on ESPN.
> 
> Chess is next, when you run out of material you improvise.


The kicker for me was a few months ago. ESPN in primetime was playing the national spelling bee. :nono:


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Schizm said:


> The kicker for me was a few months ago. ESPN in primetime was playing the national spelling bee. :nono:


Well if car racing is a sport, participating in a spelling bee is certainly a sport. I have to say that the spelling bee is a bit more exciting than nascar and poker. But it is really a waste of programming for all three of these.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> Well if car racing is a sport, participating in a spelling bee is certainly a sport. I have to say that the spelling bee is a bit more exciting than nascar and poker. But it is really a waste of programming for all three of these.


Talk about jamming it down throats...we have heard you don't consider racing a sport, finding it boring, and just don't comprehend what the entire sport is about....so as you keep reposting it, you will keep getting people "jamming it down your throat". We got your point...no need to repeat it. People are entitled to their opinions...my wife considers football boring, so i tell her as i did you... try watching a whole game...maybe you'll understand the whole sport, but....women are women, can't tell them anything



> True WT, there are some that call a "dog" a "cat" and earnestly believe 2+2=71 and that's what our soldiers fight for. I guess it depends on what the meaning of "is" is.
> 
> Just a light hearted jab.


:hurah:


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> donna, pansy-ass, _dilettante_ car drivers. Racing isn't a sport, it's a multi-million dollar whore hooked on petroleum, and NASCAR is its pimp.


Such inflammatory, off topic posts are usually reserved for trolls who are stirring things up and not "Contributing Editor". 

I race cars, watch lots of car racing, but I can't stand NASCAR, but if it will bring me SpeedHD, I am all for it. 

So speaking of which, are there any plans for this to happen on E*?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually sports have NOTHING to do with athleticism, it about the attitude of gentlemanly competition in whatever endeavor.

If you thing driving a car for 500 miles at 200mph six inches away from other cars at 200mph around corners and down straightways is not an athletic feat, you are definitely out of touch.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> just don't comprehend what the entire sport is about


I know what it is about. Its about some dude in a car going fast in circles for hours while people get tanked while they "watch" smoking their cigarettes. Am I wrong?


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> Am I wrong?


yes. It's not all about NASCAR


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

My two biggest complaints about Dish are the lack of Fox News and Speed Channel in HD.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> I know what it is about. Its about some dude in a car going fast in circles for hours while people get tanked while they "watch" smoking their cigarettes. Am I wrong?


You Spongebob fans are quite intellectual.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Schizm said:


> The kicker for me was a few months ago. ESPN in primetime was playing the national spelling bee. :nono:


I think the national spelling bee should be on ABCFamily.:eek2:


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

sthor said:


> You Spongebob fans are quite intellectual.


Not sure what your point is, but take any ordinary program and Spongebob wipes Speed clean any day of thd week. There is a race or two that might generate some numbers, but on a daily basis, who is watching?!


----------



## AirKuhl (Jul 23, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> They are just car drivers, nothing more. I have more respect for the athleticism
> of hard-working, cigar-smoking, beer drinking truckers than (not then) the prima
> ...


Must be nice to have opinions unencumbered by facts.

I'll make a deal with you. Come out here and let me take you on a 20 minute session around Laguna Seca in my Carrera track car. If you can step out of the car afterwards, legs and arms shaking, pale, light headed, short of breath, 180bpm heart rate and drenched in sweat down to your underwear, look me in the eye, and tell me that race car driving requires no level of athleticism beyond a typical trucker heading down I-10, I'll pay for your trip. If not, you pay me the same.

Should be easy, you're not even driving, just sitting there, and an ALMS racer at LS pulls 50mph more top speed and 3x the G's in the corners as my car, all inches away from other cars and for 2 hours instead of 20 minutes, so it will probably just be boring, right?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Schizm said:


> The kicker for me was a few months ago. ESPN in primetime was playing the national spelling bee. :nono:


Let's not forget the hot Dog Eating Contest :grin:


----------



## shaunatl (Aug 21, 2007)

Nick said:


> Since when is vehicle racing of any stripe considered a _"sport"_ in the first place?
> 
> The drivers are no more athletes than OTR truckers who drive day in and day out.
> Yes, a car race is a _competition_, but so are checkers, chess and spelling bees,
> ...




acsm.org/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Search&template=/CM/HTMLDisplay.cfm&ContentID=4285


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Schizm said:


> yes. It's not all about NASCAR


It's all about F1.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> It's all about F1.


I caught the Singapore GP on my buddy's Comcast setup. It looked fantastic (could talk a while about cars under the lights). But I would have to say his DVR is complete crap compare to my 622. The time it took to return to normal speed when at FF3 was abominable. I missed the ~30 second skip ahead too.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> :lol: Oh my God, that is hilarious. How am I getting worked up, I could careless really, I'm just pointing out the fact that you do not control the TV universe, you are getting more worked up then me. Temper tantrum? :lol: Highly emotional? :lol: All worked up? :lol: Geeze did you even read what I posted?
> 
> You're the one that brought up ratings of other channels, and how Speed is so low when other channels have HD feeds that are not the top 20 cable networks. I'm just showing you just because a channel isn't one of the 20 most popular doesn't mean it's any less deserving of having an HD feed on Dish. You're the one that needs to stop your bellyaching, just because it's not important to you doesn't mean it's the same for everyone. You need some serious help in realizing people have want that differ from your own.
> 
> For something that is 'highly irrelevant in life', you seem to sure harp on it a lot.


Hit the format button a few times and you'll have simulated HD Stevie:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Well so Comcast Cable has SpeedHD. That's all well and fine IF you're in a location that has Comcast available, but since I'm not and we're shortly moving to an area that still does not have Comcast, I'm like the rest of the Dish world, no better off, and no worse off. 

In fact I will be worse off because we're moving to a small town that only has translator OTA tv and I will LOSE my OTA HD. If Dish Network could just hurry up with Las Vegas locals in HD, I won't be worse off but we've waited for ages. Being number 42 in the DMA sees to mean nothing. 

So if Comcast won't be available in Pahrump, Dish Network won't add Vegas locals in HD and the FCC won't make translators go digital....... I'll just cry a little bit until SOMEONE gets me my HD locals. I really don't give a flying f*** HOW I get them but I will most definitely miss them until they do actually appear.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

space86 said:


> I bet we Dish Network customers will have MSNBC HD
> before any of the FOX owned and operated stations
> and MSNBC HD doesnt even exist yet.


Oh yes please! That would be wonderful. None of our receivers have ever been tuned to a Fox station bar Speed and they sure wouldn't be tuned to them if it was in HD. If there was another station for live Formula One, we would be subscribed to it.

I miss Speedvision. If Fox hadn't taken it over, it would have been in HD long ago.


----------

